# Болят мышцы спины



## Allka (13 Авг 2014)

Всем добрый день!
Возраст 52 г., рост 170, вес 65 кг.
Уже лет 15 мучаюсь с болями спины. Начиналось с шеи, а сейчас болит все от хвоста до макушки.
Снимки МРТ не прикрепляются почему то, они в проге какой-то, поэтому пока только описание.
+ к этому был давний перелом копчика, который сросся со смещением.
Регулярно хожу к мануалам, остеопатам, массажистам...
Обычно на 8 из 10 процедур мне говорят - я не понимаю почему такие боли.
Отправляют и к гомеопату, и к психологу..
Попробую йогой позаниматься...
Массажисты говорят, что мышцы все в напряжении сильном и перекрученные, от того и болит так.
2 раза в неделю плаваю в бассейне довольно интенсивно, зарядка - не регулярно(каюсь), зимой - лыжи, летом -  велосипед.
Но только все хуже и хуже.
Советуют найти своего врача, но боюсь денег не хватит на всех, которые не подошли.

Посоветуйте чего-нибудь дельного.


----------



## doc (13 Авг 2014)

Есть ли у Вас какие-то хронические заболевания, в первую очередь со стороны ЖКТ и урологии?
В связи с изменениями в щитовидной железе, считаю необходимым сдать кровь на гормоны Т4 и ТТГ.


----------



## Allka (14 Авг 2014)

Ну гастрит всю жизнь. А так вроде ничего. Железа в организме мало очень и практически не поднимается, даже медикаментозно. Ногти и волосы - плохие, зато зубы - почти все свои))
Зоб довольно большой на щитовидке, но анализы в норме и пункция тоже.


----------



## doc (14 Авг 2014)

Allka написал(а):


> Железа в организме мало очень и практически не поднимается, даже медикаментозно.


Вот как раз это и может являться источником проблем.
Низкий уровень железа в организме - постоянный фактор, провоцирующий активность триггерных точек в мышцах. И они будут болеть, хоть залечись.
Решение проблемы одно - поднимать железо любыми способами.
И заодно понять, куда оно уходить. Я это имел в виду, когда спрашивал о хронических болячках. Банальный вялотекущий геморрой, оперированный желудок или гломерулонефрит способны быстро прикончить все запасы железа в организме.


----------



## Allka (14 Авг 2014)

Эндометриоз большой(( туда железо и уходило, причем всю жизнь.
В связи с возрастом - вроде перестает все фунциклировать, и гемоглобин поднимается потихоньку.
Только спина болит все сильнее и сильнее.


----------



## doc (14 Авг 2014)

Allka написал(а):


> Эндометриоз большой(( туда железо и уходило, причем всю жизнь.
> В связи с возрастом - вроде перестает все фунциклировать, и гемоглобин поднимается потихоньку.
> Только спина болит все сильнее и сильнее.


Понятно.
Гемоглобин - это верхушка айсберга. Он понижается, когда уже все запасы Fe исчерпаны.
И на него ориентироваться нельзя. Сдавайте кровь на ферритин.


----------



## Allka (14 Авг 2014)

Ну попробую. Спасибо!
*В альбом МРТ загрузила - https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/595/view*

 Вдруг интересно кому))


----------



## Allka (20 Авг 2014)

Видно никому не интересно


----------



## La murr (20 Авг 2014)

*Allka*, форум - не место основной, постоянной работы докторов. Врачи консультируют при первой возможности.
Оставьте в их личных профилях https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/ просьбу смотреть Вашу тему, добавьте ссылку на неё - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22437/.


----------



## Allka (22 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Сдавайте кровь на ферритин.


Сдала


----------



## doc (22 Авг 2014)

Такого низкого значения ферритина я не видел за всю свою практику!
Кстати, уровень свободного Т4 практически на нижней границе нормы.
Одних только этих двух факторов достаточно, чтобы иметь постоянные миофасциальные боли.


----------



## Allka (25 Авг 2014)

Обрадовали
И чего делать? Кстати я тут начала каждые день зарядку делать - полегче чуть-чуть, хоть спать можно.
Правда как легчает - так лениво зарядку сразу делать...


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

Allka написал(а):


> И чего делать?


Необходимо безотлагательно восполнять запасы железа.
И подумать о корректировке гормонов щитовидки.


----------



## Allka (25 Авг 2014)

вот только оно не восполняется, я даже через трубочку ампулы пила, без толку...


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

Allka написал(а):


> вот только оно не восполняется, я даже через трубочку ампулы пила, без толку...


Зачем же так экзотично, ведь существуют нормальные пилюли! Курс лечения обычно весьма продолжительный. При _верифицированном_ нарушении всасывания препарата, можно ампулы использовать по прямому назначению.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Необходимо безотлагательно восполнять запасы железа.
> И подумать о корректировке гормонов щитовидки.


Доктор ,простите что вмешиваюсь.Как бы не привык нарушать схему  обследование - диагноз -лечение.Как по мне ,по отношению к данной больной подобный подход не применялся .Хоть что то мне подсказывает что тут надо начинать (как обычно) с самого начала.
Пы СЫ если Вы уже знаете полный диагноз ,озвучьте его ,думаю будет любопытно не только мне.


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

Никто не отменял обследования на этот предмет. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, имеется эндометриоз, который сам по себе может давать кровопотерю.
Анализы таковы, что человек по сути нуждается в экстренной хотя бы симптоматической терапии.


----------



## Allka (25 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Зачем же так экзотично, ведь существуют нормальные пилюли!


Дык гинеколог прописал)).


doc написал(а):


> Во-вторых, имеется эндометриоз, который сам по себе может давать кровопотерю.


Ну кровопотерь то уже месяца 4 как нет.

И вообще железо даже если после курса поднимется, то ненадолго.
В санатории была - сказали, что из-за пониженной кислотности - оно не усваивается. А повышать - желудок болеть начинает.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Авг 2014)

Доктор , ЭКСТРЕННАЯ  терапия железодефицитной анемии безусловно требует неотложных мероприятий.Кто ж спорит?Но Мне не понятно
1)Как Вы собираетесь это делать дистанционно учитывая весь необходимый перечень мероприятий ,осложнений при этом возникающих и системы контроля приема подобных препаратов ( per.os + в/в!!)
2) Вы уже определились с патогенезом ЖДА  в данном случае .Что делалось и как установили причины ЖДА?
3) Мне кажется задачи форума не назначение терапии (пусть даже экстренно ) дистанционно( учитывая риски) а выявление возможных причин возникновения и совет к какому специалисту обратиться в данном случае.Возможно я ошибаюсь.Но Вы возьмете на себя ответственность в назначении препаратов железа в/в дистанционно ,только по причине низкого уровня ферритина?Ведь мы говорим за экстренную помощь ,я Вас правильно понимаю? Если да -- снимаю шляпу перед Вашей смелостью .Если нет -- давайте взвешенно разбираться  куда направить данную больную для оказания специализированной помощи у специалиста +  поможем выявить возможные причины ЖДА .Ведь это наша задача ? Простите за прямоту.Но давайте не будем торопиться.До сих пор с больной ничего страшного не произошло ,даже учитывая такой уровень ферритина .
А вот советы данной больной  будут необходимы .И Вы их уже озвучили -- Обследоваться на предмет ЖДА + как можно срочное посещение гематолога на предмет коррекции уровня Fe.К слову ,а что из клинических анализов проводилось помимо уже озвученного?


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> До сих пор с больной ничего страшного не произошло ,даже учитывая такой уровень ферритина .



Тут такая вещь. Суточная потребность людей в железе составляет примерно 15 мг. Из этого количества способно всосаться не более 10%. Это в норме. При разных заболеваниях процент усвоения понижается. Если соблюдать диету или питаться не совсем полноценно, то поступление ещё уменьшится.
Но КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ в процессе своей жизнедеятельности мы теряем где-то 1 - 1,5 мг железа. То есть обычно организм "работает с колёс". А ещё бывают травмы, операции, диеты... Одни ежемесячные кровопотери женщины составляют 10-50 мг, и ещё они так часто стремятся поголодать. Именно поэтому для женщин в целом это является серьёзной проблемой.
Если железа поступает мало, то довольно длительно дефицит восполняется из запасов. При этом гемоглобин может оставаться идеальным. И только ферритин покажет нам, сколько ещё до красной черты.
Хотя при этом вроде бы ничего страшного не происходит. В обморок люди не падают. Подумаешь, спина болит. Можно принимать анальгетики, верно?
Я говорю не об анемии, заметьте. Просто у людей годами болит спина, шея, голова...


----------



## Allka (25 Авг 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> а что из клинических анализов проводилось помимо уже озвученного?


У меня целая охапка всяких анализов
Чего показать?
Гормон щитовидки упал 2 года назад. Было воспаление, восстановилось только до этих норм. Но эндокринолог не выписывает медикаментов. Я - за, ну не люблю я это дело.
Гемоглобин и железо вообще то всю жизнь низкие. Я считала, что мой организм мог бы и привыкнуть


----------



## линуксоид (25 Авг 2014)

То есть об гипохромной анемии смешанного генеза на Ваш взгляд речь не идет ,я так понимаю?
Хм... Как по мне (всего лишь мнение), было бы не плохо помочь больной установить патогенетические механизмы  гипохромной анемии. Ну, к примеру -- алиментарные причины вызванные голоданием -- диетолог, пища богатая белком + железом ( я в плане трансферрина уровень которого мне не известен или снижение функции печени (об этом я тоже ничего не знаю)).
Или еще пример -- нормализация уровня pH желудка при гастрите с пониженной кислотностью  ну и дальше в таком духе. То, что больная нуждается в  препаратах Fe+ я не спорю с Вами, но как по мне пусть этим займется специалист по месту. Он и назначит Сидерал, а если нужно и не только.
Тут как по мне перечень на целый лист. А специалисты -- терапевт, диетолог, гастроэнтеролог, гинеколог. Как-то так.
Согласен с Вами еще и в том, что с посещением специалистов  надо поспешить .



Allka написал(а):


> У меня целая охапка всяких анализов
> Чего показать?
> Гормон щитовидки упал 2 года назад. Было воспаление, восстановилось только до этих норм. Ноэндокринолог не выписывает медикаментов. Я - за, ну не люблю я это дело.
> Гемоглобин и железо вообще то всю жизнь низкие. Я считала, что мой организм мог бы и привыкнуть


В  таком случае тем более необходимо установить причины.
В противном случае будете пожизненно принимать препараты железа.
Обычно так и происходит, к сожалению.....


----------



## Allka (25 Авг 2014)

Тыкс...а к какому специалисту мне надо пойти в 1 очередь?
PS.На диетах не сижу, ем творог, мясо, печень, овощи.
Гомеопат(хороший очень) 2 года билась с улучшением анализов крови - и не добилась


----------



## линуксоид (25 Авг 2014)

Allka написал(а):


> Тыкс...а к какому специалисту мне надо пойти в 1 очередь?
> PS.На диетах не сижу, ем творог, мясо, печень, овощи.
> Гомеопат(хороший очень) 2 года билась с улучшением анализов крови - и не добилась


На мой взгляд анемия у Вас смешанного генеза. Тут и гастрит с пониженной кислотностью, и возможные алиментарные причины, и гинекологические проблемы и т.д.
Кто-то добавляет в проблему больше, кто-то меньше. Но результат складывается и выражается в подобной проблеме. Устранение каждого из факторов по возможности поможет устранить проблему в целом. 
С одной стороны Вам надо, как уже заметил doc , насытить Fe2+ ткани. С другой --- повысить поступление железа до ферритина , увеличить его количество в пище (при условии норм .уровня трансферрина), устранить потерю (хронич .заболев .,кровотечения и др).
Другими словами постепенно разбираться в  проблеме. Дело это длительное и кропотливое. Каждый из специалистов должен принять в нем участие.....
Пы Сы. Начните с гематолога. Он назначит лечение препаратами железа и не только.
А дальше -- дополнительные специалисты.


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> То есть об гипохромной анемии смешанного генеза на Ваш взгляд речь не идет ,я так понимаю?


Да она есть у 40% российских женщин. Это статистика официальная и сильно заниженная. Потому что отечественная медицина считает не всех (только по обращаемости) и ориентирована исключительно на гемоглобин. В реальности железо низкое у большинства наших сограждан, и в первую очередь у женщин.



линуксоид написал(а):


> Другими словами постепенно разбираться в проблеме. Дело это длительное и кропотливое. Каждый из специалистов должен принять в нем участие....


Главное - не заволокитить дело.


----------



## линуксоид (25 Авг 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Да она есть у 40% российских женщин. Это статистика официальная и сильно заниженная. Потому что отечественная медицина считает не всех (только по обращаемости) и ориентирована исключительно на гемоглобин. В реальности железо низкое у большинства наших сограждан, и в первую очередь у женщин.
> 
> 
> Главное - не заволокитить дело.


Доктор ,я согласен с Вами ,но мы говорим за разные вещи.Я сейчас говорю за гипохромную анемию смешанного генеза ,а Вы видимо ,ведете речь за латентный дефицит железа ЛЖД.Согласитесь ,это разные вещи.Больная сама говорит что имеется сниженный гемоглобин.А это уже гипохромная анемия.У 40% женщин ( хотя ВОЗ говорит о каждой третьей ) имеется снижение содержания железа в тканевых депо .Согласен.Но это НЕ сопровождается снижением уровня гемоглобина и развитием анемии ( как в данном случае).Хотя  сидеропенический синдром будет присутствовать и будет он обусловлен не снижением уровня гемоглобина ( как в первом случае) а снижением уровня железа в железосодержащих ферментах.Это что то анемии без анемии.(каламбур ))).Да ,такое встречается довольно часто и его необходимо диагностировать .И диагноз в таком случае будет ставиться по комплексу биохимических показателей метаболизма железа.Но у больной снижен гемоглобин ,а это в корне меняет дело.ЛЖД тут нет.А вот гипохромная анемия есть и ее надо лечить.На сколько я понимаю ,тут идет речь не об уменьшении запасов железа на уровне изолированного тканевого  дифецита при котором не страдает транспортный  фонд и гемоглобин.Тут ситуация обратная.И  ферритин низкий тут не перманентно а как одно из звеньев анемии .Это качественно важно понимать для правильной терапии  на мой взгляд .Поскольку кроме сидеропенического синдрома тут будет анемический синдром , а он требует дополнительной медикаментозной коррекции .Я это хотел сказать.Вы опытный доктор ,попытайтесь меня понять.Это принципиально разные вещи.
Пы СЫ ЛЖД  может пролечить фельдшер ,тут нет проблемы ,а вот гипохромную анемию с  анемическим синдромом и его проявлениями должен лечить специалист или специалисты.Мне сложно предметно говорить об этом -- я больную в глаза не видел.Поэтому и советую идти к гематологу поскольку имеется анемический синдром.Как то так....
Доктор, в целом было интересно с Вами, спасибо. Главное, чтобы больной помогли наши советы.


----------



## doc (25 Авг 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Доктор, в целом было интересно с Вами, спасибо. Главное чтобы больной помогли наши советы.


Нам остаётся верить, что вместо двухлетнего бесполезного времяпрепровождения у "_очень хорошего гомеопата_", люди в подобных ситуациях начнут лечиться по профилю - у гематолога, препаратами железа (но с полным гематологическим анализом, разумеется).


----------



## Allka (26 Авг 2014)

Спасибо за ответы! Очень много непонятных слов, но в целом понятно. Буду искать гематолога


----------

